# Is this a good time to buy?



## burglar (10 April 2014)

When I stop asking, I will be in a pine box!


----------



## CanOz (10 April 2014)

burglar said:


> When I stop asking, I will be in a pine box!




Buy what? Houses? Apartments? ASX Equities? US Equities? Bonds?


----------



## sammy84 (10 April 2014)

Currently long frozen concentrated orange juice futures


----------



## burglar (10 April 2014)

sammy84 said:


> Currently long frozen concentrated orange juice futures






> •Never be short FCOJ futures going into January.
> •Never be short coffee futures going into July.




http://www.tradertech.com/trading/orange-juice


----------



## CanOz (10 April 2014)

Well there is some truth to that, at least with coffee...


----------



## tinhat (10 April 2014)

Mortgage the house and go long!

ps. This is not advice.


----------

